# Vectorworks 3D Ansicht und Bewegung



## georgeharell (14. April 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es denn in Vectorworks die Möglichkeit, sich um ein 3D Objekt mit der maus zu bewegen (so wie in Nemetschek mit F4). So daß dieses immer gerender bleibt.

Danke


----------



## Klaus S (13. Mai 2004)

*VectorWorks 3D*

Die Möglichkeit, sich um ein Objekt zu drehen gibt es, auch in Kombination mit Open GL.
Man benötigt mind. ein 3D-Objekt. Nun aktiviert man das (oder die Objekte) um das / die man sich drehen will, anschließend aktiviert man das Werkzeug "Ansicht überfliegen" aus der 3D-Palette und wählt in der Methodenzeile die 2. Methode ("um aktives Objekt drehen").

Hat man vorher noch unter Menü "Ansicht/Darstellungsart"OpenGL" OpenGL ausgewählt, dann rotiert man in OpenGL-Darstellung (geeignete Hardware vorausgesetzt).

Die Einstellungen zu "OpenGL" kann man unter Menü Seite/Einstellungen/Dokument/3dRaster den eigenen Wünschen anpassen.

Mit den besten Grüssen aus Stuttgart
Klaus Sörensen, 
FREIRAUM, Vectorworks in Stuttgart

vectorworks-0711.de


----------



## buddy-love (24. November 2004)

hi hast du tutorials für einen der immer nur mit allplan gezeichent hat ,komm nicht richtig voran mit VW !


----------

